# The Feeling of TIMELESSNESS



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

Hola gang,

It's me again. There is one issue in regards to DP that has me puzzled.
Now, perhaps it's just me, but are there others out there that have lost the sensation of "TIME"??? For me, time has taken on a WHOLE new meaning. I now experience EVERYTHING on a level where everthing that I experience feels like it could have happened either 5 minutes ago or 2 weeks ago...there is NO difference. The strangest part for me is that prior to my world of DP, TIME was very important to me. I was always very punctual, I always wore a watch and I was ALMOST on the verge of being OCD about having a clock i every room I was in! In fact, I was even one of those "nerdy" people who bought "atomic " clocks to know EXACTLY what time of day it was. BUT NOW, things are much different. These days, any task I take on can feel like I've been doing it for ether a few minutes or a few hours or even days. The only way I can explain it to people is: "Have you ever driven someplace and when you get there you dont remember the drive, or how long it took?" When they say yes, I say; "thats how I feel, the whole time I am awake." Anyway, I was just wondering how many others of you feel that feeling of TIMELESSNESS. Is it the DP or have I really moved on into a differnt REALM of reality? Hmmm...my goodness how time flies when your having fun.

Thanks for reading.
T.


----------



## flowingly (Aug 28, 2005)

I'm not sure if it's so much that I "lose" time, as much as it just doesn't seem constant. Like you mentioned, the time I spend doing different activities doesn't feel like the appropriate time I actually would/did spend on it. You're not alone in this. I'm not sure what, if anything, it has to do with DP, but then again I don't know much lately, haha.

You're not alone in your "time" situation, though


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

I dont have it alot but I also do not wear a watch anymore. Time has actually slowed for me which is weird because they say as you get older it goes faster (or seems to). This is really too hard to explain, but I have had
moments of "deja vu" that feel like a moment but I "wake up" a half hour later. Is it something like that? You know, sometimes I am not even sure if I exist, so time is weird for me. 
Alessa


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi Alessa,
It's funny, because that's the one thing I forgot to mention, and that is that I TOO have quit wearing a watch!! Its so strange to have lost my "farmer's tan" around my left wrist!
-T


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2005)

As long as their is change, there is time. If anything changes, and this means anything at all, time has obviously passed. Unless you feel no change in location during movement, change in mood, or any change at all there's no way in hell that time has frozen. Maybe your sense of time has just gone erractic, feeling speedy and slow at times, but I doubt timeless. This just sounds like a gap or lack in short term memory.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2005)

Hey, that?s EXACTLY one symptom of my DP. Exactly that - there is no "time - difference" between the stuff that happened week ago and last night. NO damned DIFFERENCE.

Also, I have problems to say which day happened what and what day is today actually.

Trying to fight it like - I wake up in the morning and tell myself which day is it. I figure it out in the end. Then I recapitulise the day before.

I also suppose writing a diary would help...

Is this a common symptom of DP? Don?t hear about it much.


----------



## SillyPutty (Mar 29, 2005)

Yes that is a normal symptom for those of us with DP/DR. But it is not 
something a mentally healthy person would do. Thats's the difference.
Who wakes up in the morning an immediately tries to remeber everything they did yesterday?
"Normal" people wake up and try to figure out what they are going to do that day, not what they did the day before. It's not "normal" to try to recall what you just did every 20 minutes. We are afraid we may have forgotten something and that would be a symptom of something more than DP/DR.

Who cares if you can remeber or not, just move forward and stop looking back.

I hope this didn't sound harsh, I was really trying to help.

SP ( a fellow time monitorer )


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2005)

Yes, SP, I know you are correct.

The only reason I try to recall what I did and when is - I am trying to find the "drive" to live iteslf. The stuff that pushes me forward. And in this DP condition, I have a problem to find emotions, so I am desperately trying to find something else (you know, the "reason" to move on). And therefore, I need the past experience.

But I understand what you mean. I also try to live for the moment and look forwards. You?re right, I shouldn?t look back so much.


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2005)

One more thing - I?ve been thinking about this symptom lately and got this idea - this feeling of "timelessness" is probably just the result of our "emotional bluntness". 
I mean, if we (DPers) can?t "feel through the moment of now", there is - logicaly - problem of hooking this moment in our memory paterns. Hope you understand what I want to say. If the present is in "the fog", then it?s pretty hard for our memory to define it and rank it with "one day ago" or "one week ago". 
What I want to say is just this - the "timelessness" is IMHO not a problem of memory. Memory is all right. It?s just a result of another DP symptom, which is "emotional bluntness". Just my theory, though.


----------



## lemontea (Aug 8, 2005)

I agree with your theory, dark. I have this thing about time too - everything seems so long ago for me. I try not to think about it, but that's very hard, you know.


----------



## triplesix (Aug 31, 2005)

well i got my dp/dr from lsd and i still feel like that the loss of time persception from the lsd well my dp/dr feels like that any ways only had it for about 2 months now but i used to allways have to know what time it was i could judge by how it looked out side as to where abouts what time it is now if its ten a.m. i coudlent tell the difference from 10p.m. just the the sun has went down


----------



## brett88 (Sep 21, 2005)

I have experienced "timelessness", constantly since the onset of my dp/dr. There are times, however, when i try and think of other things - that i dont notice it as much. Lately though, its gotten worse. Over the past few weeks since classes started back up, i noticed that the "timelessness" has resurged signifacantly. I dont know, maybe its due to the stress. I notice it alot if im in a certain place for a while. Ill try and think back to earlier in the day...and itll literally seem like something that happened a couple hours ago really happened weeks ago. At the end of the day it gets bad too.
When ill lay in bed at night, and ill think of the things i did today...it wont make sense. I can tell in part the events that happened, but the order of them are all scrambled. Its kind of like the whole day is a puzzle, and somebody mixed up all the peices. Youve seen the box and you know what the completed puzzle should look like, only it appears to be a scrambled mess, with missing peices and things out of order.
Poor analogy, I know, but it should get the point across to anyone who knows what im talking about.


----------

